# Black Ghost Knife fish tankmates?



## Turbodreamz

i had to special order it from petco but it should be here in about 2-3 weeks. as of right now i have two weather loaches, 2 upside down catfish, and a few guppies in my tank. looking for something else to go with it. i realize that the guppies might turn into a snack also. i thought i read something about silver dollars but not sure if i like how jumpy they might be. might be interested in a bolivian ram. also i heard about something called a badis badis? any ideas?


----------



## Guest

technically i dont think badis badis exists anymore. i know that the scarlet badis is still around. i have kept a GK with GBRs with out a problem until a nitrate spike knocked him out. Talk to Ghost_Knife and BlueCray. these are 2 members who are much more experienced with the BGK.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Depending on the size of your Ghost Knife you may have to ditch your Guppies unless you want them eaten. Typically, Ghost Knives do better in a semi-aggressive setup as they are same temperament. All of the fish you listed, other than the Silver Dollars, are community fish rather than semi-aggressive.


----------



## Tallonebball

They they are also sorta hard to get socialized, don't put anything in there thats going to compete with them for food because Ghost knives are shy and will stop eating if they are being bullied.
How big is your tank?


----------



## Turbodreamz

it is a 55 gallon but i know i will eventually need to get a bigger tank


----------



## Ghost Knife

Turbodreamz said:


> it is a 55 gallon but i know i will eventually need to get a bigger tank


How big is this Ghost Knife?


----------



## Turbodreamz

i had to special order it and i believe they said it would be 3-4 inches


----------



## Ghost Knife

Turbodreamz said:


> i had to special order it and i believe they said it would be 3-4 inches


Then it could stay in a 55 gallon for about a year or until it is about 8-9", whichever comes first. They generally will grow about 1/4-1" per month if they are fed properly and have ample space. Also, once they get to that size they are VERY hard to move to another and trust me on this as I know from experience.


----------



## Blue Cray

Silver dollars would work great but they would be a huge competition for food with the knife so make sure you feed him the bloodworms, tubifex, beef heart and other meaty foods make sure there is little light or none. I keep half my tank dark for the datnoid, ghost knife and eel so they all get food and come out during the day. Also like Ghost-Knife said about them moving to another tank if you keep them too long in a small tank they will get extremely stunted mine is 8 years old and only 8-9 inches because the previous owner was a jackoff. Keep it as a lone knife too they hate other knife fish. Also do not keep fish that emit electrical pulses into the tank the knife fish will get pissed and get could end up jumping out of the tank. Do not keep them with agressive fish either, I do because I keep dithers and keep my fish well fed. Anymore questions just ask.


----------



## Turbodreamz

how long does it take for them to open up? he came out of his hiding spot for a brief spell to get the bloodworms and then went right back in. im sure it will take longer then a day but im curious how long it will be because i want him to come out so i can see him.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Turbodreamz said:


> how long does it take for them to open up? he came out of his hiding spot for a brief spell to get the bloodworms and then went right back in. im sure it will take longer then a day but im curious how long it will be because i want him to come out so i can see him.


Generally, after a few months they will come out more and more when it is time to eat. You can try hand feeding him some beef heart or tubifex worm cubes as well.


----------



## Christina

Hi, My ghost knife is lying on its side and not moving much, would you know what is wrong with him. I have taken him out of my big tank and put him in with my baby fish, he is only about 4 inch long and usually very active, I have no big fish who can bully him is he dying?


----------

